# Moving to Athens - Schools



## Helenacon (Jun 14, 2016)

Hello all

We are a family of 5 moving to Athens this summer (oldest stays in Denmark at Boarding School though)

So we need a suitable school for our 12 year old son (loves soccer and computers) and our 15 year old daughter (freespirited and creative) 
It must be a recognized programme, disciplined but yet relaxed environment and pastoral care is not our upmost concern.

Our children have been schooled in MYP IB programme for 4 years and the latest 4 years in Cambridge Curriculum (daughter a bit so and so with that programme - maybe its just because of our current school)

We have looked into ISA in Kifisia 6 years ago and we werent that impressed to say the least,, but then again, I might be totally wrong... Maybe someone in here can convince me?

Also good advice on where to find our residence (brokers and so on) We are looking into renting a villa or anything with a garden due to pets and soccerplaying son 

Cant wait to meet you all

Filakia se olous

Helena


----------

